# Fresh Hops For Sale



## big_alk (18/2/09)

FRESH aroma hops for sale

I have limited quantities of the following hop flowers:

Cascade
Goldings
Hallertau
Chinook

These are all organically grown in WA (not certified) and freshly vacuum packed in 100g portions.
They are wet, (ie not dried) and perfect for late hopping
Price is $10/100g plus postage.

pm me for details

Allan


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/09)

i would of thought they will go moldy whie shipping if they are wet but i dont know much about vacuume packed stuff??


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

are these home grown? also, why haven't they been dried? or is grassy beer in?

and is this 100g wet hop (= much less than 100g when dried)?


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

they're intended for wet hopping
and yes, the dry weight will be much less than the wet weight.
I have a small hopyard I am developing. At present I have 14 plants, but looking to expand it next season.


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

What AA% are they?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T.D. (18/2/09)

I have vacuum packed wet hops before, they go bad VERY quickly. Have you successfully done this before? You should give people some idea of how long they can keep the hops for before using them. My experience suggests a few days max.


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> FRESH aroma hops for sale
> 
> I have limited quantities of the following hop flowers:
> 
> ...



When you dry hops they lose up to 80% of their weight.

So you are selling ~20g of hops for $10..... h34r: 

You dont work for Brewcraft by any chance? :lol:


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> When you dry hops they lose up to 80% of their weight.
> 
> So you are selling ~20g of hops for $10..... h34r:
> 
> You dont work for Brewcraft by any chance? :lol:




I was going to say they same thing and also we dont know the AA


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

ok, good, as long as i'm not the only one failing to see the incentive here...


----------



## unterberg (18/2/09)

Too slow I was.

All of the above pretty much.

I just dried around 100g of POR flowers and ended up with a small pack of 20g thats sitting in the freezer now.


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/09)

:lol: Looks like DrSmurto is the only one with balls around here :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/09)

20% was being generous but thought if i was too harsh i would have the usual suspect jumping own my throat....

dried weight is 10-25% of wet weight - from Link

Didnt ask about year or AA. Got away with that once, didnt want to tempt fate with the angry, opinionated one.


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

wet hops you wouldn't be able to freeze either would you? the water in the cells would sheer them, so when you thaw i imagine they'd be jelly. and i know for a fact, mould grows in fridges. >.>

i think you're going to have to dry them if you want to sell any...


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

a couple of points:

1. they are fresh hops intended for use in wet/late/dry hopping. As such, they are intended to give you aroma not bitterness, thus the AA is not relevant.
2. If you are using wet hops, you need to multiply your usual dry hop weight by about 5 times. ie if you use 30g of finishing hops, then you will need about 150g of wet hop flowers to achieve a similar effect.
3. they are vacuum packed to remove most/all air and then frozen. I am told they should be ok to keep frozen for up to 6 months (see below).

have attached some additional info from an experienced fellow wet hop user who I know personally:

"Wet hopping / fresh hopping

Wet hopping is one of the great privileges of brewers with access to fresh hops.

Beer made with fresh hops tastes amazing! I make analogies with many other foods and drinks, but 

coffee is one that most people can relate to. Think of the difference between an espresso made with 

freshly roasted, freshly ground coffee beans compared to an instant coffee. This goes some way 

towards describing the difference in complexity, flavour and quality of the beer you can make.



Wet hopping or fresh hopping is simply brewing with fresh picked green hop flowers instead of 

dry flowers or pellets.

You basically want the flowers to go straight into the kettle once they are picked, so do everything 

reasonably possible to brew with them on the day you pick them. Also fridge them ASAP in an 

unsealed bag if there is any delay.

I am obsessed with making and obviously drinking the cleanest most natural, freshest, tastiest beer. 

This search has lead me into growing my own organic hops and also into wet hopping. What you 

gain by using fresh flowers over dry is the most volatile oils and esters, lost in the drying process that 

you didnt even know existed until you have tried your first wet hopped beer. Because of this 

volatility your fresh hops are best utilised in flavour and or aroma hopping. Most volatiles are lost in 

a long boil, so any where from a 0 to 15 minutes boil is best or they can go straight into the fermenter 

(I usually pasteurise the flowers for a few minutes in hot water to prevent possible infection). 



In wet hopping, your brew schedule remains the same. The bittering hops are boiled as normal and 

the fresh hops added late in the boil. 

The only adjustment you need to make to your recipes for the wet hops is to take the original weight 

quantity for dry hops and multiply it by 5. Dont be concerned, you are not using five times the 

amount of hops to make the same amount of beer! When you dry hop flowers for storage purposes 

they end up (about) five times lighter. So if your recipes are based on dry flowers or pellets, simply 

put 5 times more fresh hops by weight to compensate for the weight of the water still in the flowers 

and you will be fine. If you are using a combination of wet and dry hops in one recipe you only 

increase the quantities of the wet hops.

The only other thing to consider if you normally use pellets is that instead of the sludge in your kettle 

at the end, you will have whole flowers. A screen at the bottom of the kettle or a hop bag will solve 

potential blockages when you transfer your wert from the kettle. If you are keen you can also use a 

hop back look online for information on how to make one.

I try to drink my fresh hop beers within 3 to 4 months, its not that they arent still excellent after that 

time I just feel that you get the most from the experience while the beer is still fresh. After this time 

there is less and less difference between a wet or a dry hopped beer. So they tend to be a real treat 

for that period of time after harvest time. Dont forget though, fresh hops can be frozen, kept fresh 

and used any time. I would suggest 6 months as a reasonable maximum for freezing; however I 

havent tried longer so it might be ok."

Allan


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

oh, I picked them 2 days ago, so I guess that makes them 2009?


----------



## brettprevans (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> thus the AA is not relevant.



1. Good luck on your venture.
2. probably should be posted in retail section as your a business.
3. where have you referenced that material from about wet hopping?
4. your saying AA isnt relevant? are you sure your a brewer? late additions have an effect on bitterness just not a a lot.
5. Im sorry but i think you'll haver a hard time selling to anyone here @ 20g of hops for $10. Even brewcraft are half the price.
6. have a look at some of the other hops prices around.


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

I hear what you are saying and wouldnt mind giving it a shot but its too expensive. For example for a standard brew I normally add say 30gms for flavour at, lets say 20 mins and 30gms for aroma at 5 mins or flameout. Thats 60gms. If your friend is saying use 5 times as much thats 300gms, i.e. $30.00. Like I said I'd love to try to see the difference but I couldnt afford it. Good luck with your hop plot.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

thanks Steve


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> a couple of points:
> 
> 1. they are fresh hops intended for use in wet/late/dry hopping. As such, they are intended to give you aroma not bitterness, thus the AA is not relevant.
> 2. If you are using wet hops, you need to multiply your usual dry hop weight by about 5 times. ie if you use 30g of finishing hops, then you will need about 150g of wet hop flowers to achieve a similar effect.
> ...



Late hopping, as CM2 has already said, still contributes to overall IBU, more so in the case of the no chillers.

And not only are you trying to sell a bag that is 80+% water for $10 (will remember that once my tanks are full again - 18,000L of water = $$$$$$) you want us to use 5 times the amount we normally do. :huh: 

Sure you are not a politician?


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

wet hopping sounds interesting, but the price just isn't right.
cheers


----------



## Effect (18/2/09)

He is member 1731...so he has been around for some time...just waiting, just waiting until the time is right - when the hop supplies are down and us brewers are desperate for any hops at any price! :lol: :blink: 

Too bad you let the cat out of the bag and let us know that the hops were wet - and THEN tried to justify it...  


Next time you try and scam us - just add about 5 times as much tact 

Cheers
Phil

edit: Smilies


----------



## sinkas (18/2/09)

FFS guys,
where else can you get wet hops ?

This guy is making them available for homebrewers, most people here dont grow thier own, so they dont have access to these type of hops, 

$30 bucks or so to try a new style of hopping sounds ok to me, 

And attack and deconstruction might work in the scientific research world smurfto, but it isnt neccessary in this thread


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

Phillip said:


> Next time you try and scam us - just add about 5 times as much tact.



:huh: I doubt he was trying to scam us. Yeah maybe he hadnt done enough research/homework on prices of hops, how much we use etc....


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

sinkas said:


> FFS guys,
> where else can you get wet hops ?
> 
> This guy is making them available for homebrewers, most people here dont grow thier own, so they dont have access to these type of hops,
> ...



i'm all well and for someone supplying wet hops, but picking and packing wet hops takes a lot less effort than dried hops, let alone pelletising them etc. It's like diesel, easier to produce, less in demand than petrol, but for some reason, more expensive?


----------



## sinkas (18/2/09)

Phillip said:


> He is member 1731...so he has been around for some time...just waiting, just waiting until the time is right - when the hop supplies are down and us brewers are desperate for any hops at any price! :lol: :blink:
> 
> Too bad you let the cat out of the bag and let us know that the hops were wet - and THEN tried to justify it...
> 
> ...



+1 for phillip being awarded Douche of the Week!


----------



## Fents (18/2/09)

jeez you guys are quick to smack a bloke down.

i agree he needs to do some more research but its no need for a public forum lynching.

oh and anyone not familar with wet hopping - try a cascade "first harvest" next time they release it - its a once a year release i think... nearly hands down the best beer i've tasted and its hopped with wet freshly picked hops.


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

Fents said:


> but its no need for a public forum lynching.



appears to happen quite often unfortunately, some new or infrequent poster selling something is usually pounced upon and prodded with pitch forks as if he's a witch or the likes.


----------



## Quintrex (18/2/09)

Nice idea for a business however I think by properly drying the hops you'll get more happy customers than if they turn up mouldy or soggy.

I think that by receiving them after they have been frozen it kinda negates the "wet"hop benefit as being frozen while wet you'd get more cell rupture and more grassy flavour.

Keep working with it, i'm sure plenty of people will be keen to buy freshly dried flowers, i just see too many pitfalls with buying "wet" hops.

Q


----------



## Effect (18/2/09)

Steve said:


> appears to happen quite often unfortunately, some new or infrequent poster selling something is usually pounced upon and prodded with pitch forks as if he's a witch or the likes.



I don't think infrequent posters who sell something get lynched here...

Basically anyone trying to sell me something that is 5 times the price I would normally pay - and then trying to justify it - well, I think it is a laugh, as my first post was trying to suggest.

Sort of like Dr Evil asking the americans for $1 million dollars. Uneducated about the value of money and ill timed...a top effort but still a laugh!


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/09)

So freezing something that is >80% water and then sticking it in the post is a good idea?

As Mike said, freezing a plant that contains water ruptures the cells.


----------



## buttersd70 (18/2/09)

some valid concerns and/or questions have been raised, and for the most part, in a friendly 'thanks but no thanks' manner, but agree that it's taken a bit of a turn on the harsh side....the OP has been completely open about the condition of the product, and his reasoning (agree with it or not) as to why they are like this, and how they can be used (agree or not)...so no need to get nasty, imo....


----------



## staggalee (18/2/09)

Steve said:


> appears to happen quite often unfortunately, some new or infrequent poster selling something is usually pounced upon and prodded with pitch forks as if he's a witch or the likes.



Part of the problem, as I see it, is too many 10 gallon hats on 5 gallon heads  

stagga.


----------



## mckenry (18/2/09)

yep, I reckon if you want to wet hop your beer, you're going to have to grow them yourself - or have them nearby at least. Not too keen on having them vaccuum sealed wet, then frozen, then posted. $ is another question though and you'll get what the market is prepared to pay. 
They are very hard to come by, for the reasons above. Never tried a wet hopped beer, but reckon it would be worth a shot for someone growing their own - like me


----------



## T.D. (18/2/09)

I can say FROM EXPERIENCE that vacuum packing wet hops DOES NOT WORK. In no time at all they go bad - I opened a packet once (only weeks after harvesting) and almost fell over from the stench of rotting vegetation. 

I have no experience with freezing them. But like fresh herbs, spinach, lettuce etc, freezing usually stuffs them pretty effectively. They may still "taste" ok though, just look like mush.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> 4. your saying AA isnt relevant? are you sure your a brewer? late additions have an effect on bitterness just not a a lot.



A professional brewer I think you will find.

I have my own supply of fresh green hops, but otherwise would have been interested to see what difference they made to a beer, probably even $10 interested.

I am planning to pick some chinook, dry for a couple of weeks, then do a split batch with dry vs straight off the plant and see if I can tell the difference.

Edit...and BTW, dont bother asking for some, cos with the effort I put into growing mine, $10 wouldnt be enough for me to part with 100g.


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

This thread reminded me that last year a mate gave me 500gms ish of wet home grown POR. They've been in my freezer ever since. I just opened the packed and they smell fresher than the day he put them in. Quite nice in fact. After reading this I was expecting to put them straight in the compost. I think I might keep them and chuck them in a brew. So... maybe they are ok to be frozen?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

with respect:

I am not trying to scam anyone.
I was honest and upfront telling people in the OP they were wet hops, suitable for use as aroma hops only (ie not bittering).
If they were dry, I would be asking more than $10/100g, as your average dry POR sells for $8.95/100g and, in my opinion, Cascade, Chinook and even goldings are way better aroma hops than POR.

As far as I know, noone else in Australia sells wet hops, or even hop flowers other than POR, but I am happy to be corrected on this. 
Some people like using wet hops/whole flowers, some don't, I believe there is a market for them, both with brewers and homebrewers.

BTW, I don't "look" at my hops, I put them in my beer and "taste" them


----------



## marlow_coates (18/2/09)

On the issue of freezing hops wet, why would this alter the aroma properties?

I thought it was the Lupulin in the flowers that was the important part for aroma.

If wet, would these also contain water and therefore be destroyed on freezing? 

And at temperatures below zero I didn't realise that mould could grow, so how does this become an issue?

I am now tempted to try some wet-hop dry-hopping


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

marlow_coates said:


> On the issue of freezing hops wet, why would this alter the aroma properties?



After smelling my bag of wet hops freezing doesnt affect aroma....which is what big-alk is selling...frozen hops for aroma.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jonocarroll (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> As far as I know, noone else in Australia sells wet hops, or even _hop flowers other than POR_, but I am happy to be corrected on this.


They're dried, but they're flowers; Beerbelly Hops. Probably other sources too. Like a site sponsor.

Edit: Added a sponsor link, just to be nice.


----------



## Effect (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> with respect:
> 
> I am not trying to scam anyone.
> I was honest and upfront telling people in the OP they were wet hops, suitable for use as aroma hops only (ie not bittering).
> ...



I added the smilies in my post so that you would think I was taking the piss - which I was...(I was merely teasing around the idea that one could scam people by selling wet hops as they weigh more).


----------



## big_alk (18/2/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> They're dried, but they're flowers; Beerbelly Hops. Probably other sources too. Like a site sponsor.
> 
> Edit: Added a sponsor link, just to be nice.



thanks for the info, they both have a goodrange of NZ hop varieties


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/09)

you wll probably have more of a chance selling localy pick up


----------



## AndySmith (18/2/09)

Do any of you guys get the weekend shopper and call all the people selling homebrew stuff and "tell em they're dreaming"???


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/09)

No you ask them if they will take a less amount and if they say no you then tell them there dreaming. :lol:


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/09)

Phillip said:


> Next time you try and scam us - just add about 5 times as much tact
> 
> Cheers
> Phil
> ...


Man this place has lost a lot of class. Like the smilie afterthough ...


----------



## ~MikE (18/2/09)

big_alk said:


> If they were dry, I would be asking more than $10/100g, as your average dry POR sells for $8.95/100g and, in my opinion, Cascade, Chinook and even goldings are way better aroma hops than POR.


$8.95/100g *dried *hops, = five times the amount you're selling (given dried = 20% original mass). cascade, chinook and goldins are better, but not 5 times the price better, commercial prices reflect this.



big_alk said:


> As far as I know, noone else in Australia sells wet hops, or even hop flowers other than POR, but I am happy to be corrected on this.
> Some people like using wet hops/whole flowers, some don't, I believe there is a market for them, both with brewers and homebrewers.



It's not an issue on whether or not there's a market for it, i'd be surprised if there wasn't. my only issue is the price. you're selling a product that's far easier to produce AND you're charging 5 times as much for it, (not to mention it's questionable shelf half life). i'm not trying to lynch you on a public forum, all i'm saying is, if you can flog off a few units at that price, congrats, but don't be surprised if you get a few raised eyebrows...


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/09)

~MikE said:


> It's not an issue on whether or not there's a market for it, i'd be surprised if there wasn't. my only issue is the price. you're selling a product that's far easier to produce AND you're charging 5 times as much for it, (not to mention it's questionable shelf half life).



Here's an original idea, don't buy it if you think it's too expensive or you don't like it. In fact I do this all the time. If I see something I'd might buy but the price is too high or on reflection I decide it's not for me I don't lecture the seller on the wisdom of their pricing decisions or even the overall worthiness of their product. In fact more often than not they don't even know I was there. You should try this. Oh and don't worry about others who may not see through the seller's wily ways, caveat emptor my friend.


----------



## Glennza (20/2/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> They're dried, but they're flowers; Beerbelly Hops. Probably other sources too. Like a site sponsor.
> 
> Edit: Added a sponsor link, just to be nice.



Hells teeth! How long have they been around? They are so close, I could walk there. In fact, I think I will 

All this time I was ordering hops from interstate and they were right on my doorstep. D'oh!


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/09)

Glennza said:


> Hells teeth! How long have they been around? They are so close, I could walk there. In fact, I think I will
> 
> All this time I was ordering hops from interstate and they were right on my doorstep. D'oh!



Too busy sipping latte's overlooking your lovely lake (if the tv ads are to be believed) :lol: One word .......

Just be sure to allow for at least 1 hour each visit to beerbelly...


----------



## jonocarroll (20/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Too busy sipping latte's overlooking your lovely lake (if the tv ads are to be believed) :lol: One word .......
> 
> Just be sure to allow for at least 1 hour each visit to beerbelly...


+1 

And a bit of cash. I've resorted to writing a list of things I want to buy in an effort to reduce the number of things I actually buy. Even harder with the shiny new display cabinets now.

And hey, that area with the lake is 'aesthetically pleasing', isn't it? Who says that???


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> And hey, that area with the lake is 'aesthetically pleasing', isn't it? Who says that???



OT - those who dig a hole in the ground, fill it with water, build a housing development on a swamp, charge North Adelaide prices for houses and get overpaid ad ppl to jaaz it up.

Lattes or no lattes, its still an overpriced swamp with a puddle.


Back On topic - since wet hopping is apparently the dogs bollocks, anyone used their fresh chinook hops in an APA? Got recipes that let fresh, wet hops shine thru?


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

"Public Lynching" is a bit of an exaggeration. Let's not be too sensitive. Sure, it's overpriced, but perhaps he just didnt think of the water content when it was first mentioned. Good onya mate for wanting to share, it sounds like more of a hobby so far, rather than big businessman trying to screw everyone  

Somoething I'm going to throw out to you folks - what about (for personal storage of 'fresh' hops), that they be preserved in a jar of scientific grade acetone, or perhaps EtOH, which will evaporate quickly enough when you want to use the hops ? Although i would question whether these solvents will be detrimental to the preservation of the favoured alkaloids before doing so. 

Im discounting the idea with drinking alcohol as a preservative - being that if you had 100grams fresh hops, of which 80 grams is water, then added that to 100 grams vodka, which is 60 grams water, your 200 grams total 'pickle' would be a ratio of 140 grams H20, and it may breed moulds (or would it?) 

WARNING: This is pure speculation, don't play with solvets at home, kids. At least not based on my comments. 

AND in another direction - it was mentioned that freezing fresh hops is considered a no-no due to the expansion & breaking of the cellular structure - but doesnt everyone keep their dry pellets in the freezer ? If we're to focus on the health of the desirable compund, how is it any less damaging when freezing pellets compared to frsh cones?


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> WARNING: This is pure speculation, don't play with solvets at home, kids. At least not based on my comments.




Jase me old mate 2 questions?

What drugs do you take?

And where can I get some?


----------



## Adamt (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> AND in another direction - it was mentioned that freezing fresh hops is considered a no-no due to the expansion & breaking of the cellular structure - but doesnt everyone keep their dry pellets in the freezer ? If we're to focus on the health of the desirable compund, how is it any less damaging when freezing pellets compared to frsh cones?



Fresh (wet) hops are 80% water, which is dispersed evenly throughout the flower. Dry hops have very little water. Water when it freezes, expands and forms icicles. Icicles = sharp.


----------



## Glennza (20/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Too busy sipping latte's overlooking your lovely lake (if the tv ads are to be believed) :lol: One word .......
> 
> Just be sure to allow for at least 1 hour each visit to beerbelly...



Hey unfair!!! It was just sheep paddock when we bought our block and prices were reasonable back then.

Anyway, it is highly sought after 'cos it's so close to Beerbelly  Of course the prices are high.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> "Public Lynching" is a bit of an exaggeration. Let's not be too sensitive. Sure, it's overpriced, but perhaps he just didnt think of the water content when it was first mentioned. Good onya mate for wanting to share, it sounds like more of a hobby so far, rather than big businessman trying to screw everyone
> 
> Somoething I'm going to throw out to you folks - what about (for personal storage of 'fresh' hops), that they be preserved in a jar of scientific grade acetone, or perhaps EtOH, which will evaporate quickly enough when you want to use the hops ? Although i would question whether these solvents will be detrimental to the preservation of the favoured alkaloids before doing so.
> 
> ...



Or perhaps chop up the hops soak in acetone, strain let to evaporate and what do you have????


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Jase me old mate 2 questions?
> 
> What drugs do you take?
> 
> And where can I get some?



Um, Beer. Isn't that enough ? :huh: 




bradsbrew said:


> Or perhaps chop up the hops soak in acetone, strain let to evaporate and what do you have????



Acetone will evaporate at a rate far greater than that of the water content within the hops. Do an experient, take 50ml of acetone i a bowl, and 50ml of water in a separate, but identical bowl. Which bowl's going to be bone dry in a couple of hours?


----------



## Pollux (20/2/09)

mmmm, Acetone soaked hops, how to get that nail polish remover taste/smell without fermenting high......


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Pollux said:


> mmmm, Acetone soaked hops, how to get that nail polish remover taste/smell without fermenting high......



High grade acetone evaporates without residue.


----------



## Pollux (20/2/09)

Not that many people have access to that level of acetone Jase 

Long story short, I imagine freezing fresh hops would be like freezing lettuce, and that never ends well....


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Pollux said:


> Not that many people have access to that level of acetone Jase
> 
> Long story short, I imagine freezing fresh hops would be like freezing lettuce, and that never ends well....



I should have said 'good quality acetone'. It's as easy as looking at the distributor's MSDS. *EDIT:* And if in doubt, take a couple of hundred ml and let it sit in a glass evaporation dish (no need to buy a specific scienticic supply, any smooth glass bowl will do), then once the liquid has 'vanished', hold the bowl to a light source, or run your finger over the surface. You'll know soon enough if there's any impurities or denaturing agents present. 

If freezing hops will result in a frozen lettuce style outcome, what is the issue, if the flavours are still maintained... you're not eating it, you're throwing it into either a boil or in the ferment as a late hopping. The question shouldnt be about appearance, but what flavours are lost by freezing, ie _where_ are the bitters in the plant material, are they glandular? And are they oily ? I seem to notice a _very slight_ oily sheen on ferments, that are not infection, so I wonder if this is the water extraction of trichome material from the cones. So hard to tell , being that the hops are a small % of the total volume of any given ferment.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> High grade acetone evaporates without residue.


Yeah I was actually referring to the way acetone is used extact oil/resin from a certain relative of the hop. h34r:


----------



## Mantis (20/2/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah I was actually referring to the way acetone is used extact oil/resin from a certain relative of the hop. h34r:




Which is apparently good for whatever ails ya h34r:


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah I was actually referring to the way acetone is used extact oil/resin from a certain relative of the hop. h34r:



Ah yea sorry. I thought you were suggesting that when the hops were re-dried after the acetone pickling that they would be a dry hop. My mistake, I should have been smoking what you are  


Mantis said:


> Which is apparently good for whatever ails ya h34r:



Cure for blindness, in a medicinal context (cant find a picture of the blind guy in the Simpsons anywhere !)


----------



## Mantis (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Ah yea sorry. I thought you were suggesting that when the hops were re-dried after the acetone pickling that they would be a dry hop. My mistake, I should have been smoking what you are
> 
> 
> Cure for blindness, in a medicinal context (cant find a picture of the blind guy in the Simpsons anywhere !)



Hey Jase, look here. No wonder there are so many dumb yankies 
http://video.google.com.au/videoplay?docid...il&hl=en-GB


----------



## PryorBrewing (24/2/09)

Your not selling any rhizomes by any chance or know of any one i can get them through ??


----------



## PryorBrewing (24/2/09)

Your not selling any rhizomes by any chance or know of any one i can get them through ??


----------

